# [NO SPOILERS]***OFFICIAL*** Jason Miller vs Tim Stout Pre/Post Fight [NO SPOILERS]



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

*
[NO SPOILERS UNTIL BROADCAST]*​









Because I want one!

GOOOO MILLER!

*
[NO SPOILERS UNTIL BROADCAST]*​


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

hehe good call. Stickied.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Lol, thanks a bunch X!

Miller via 2nd round Submission!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Let's see what happens. 

Btw guys in case you missed it (lol), no spoilers allowed until broadcast of the fight. TY


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

thank god they are going to show some of the fight anyways 

go mayhem!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

They say they're going to show this fight, then cut to 20 minutes of ads.

Go SF.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

STUPID SF!!

Guess I'll have to catch it online.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Has anyone even seen the full fight yet? If so, please post a link.


----------

